# pate de fruit



## thebighat

Anybody got a good formula for this stuff that doesn't include trying to get a solid mass to an impossible temperature? I've used Michel Roux's a couple of times, but he doesn't specify what kind of pectin, and it's come out a few times, and stayed too soft a few times. I usually use this stuff called Pomona pectin which seems to be a bit stronger than Sure-gel. I just hate the idea of wasting 32 dollars worth of raspberry puree when I get it wrong.


----------



## kimmie

My books are presently in storage but you will find something in Thomas Keller's «French Laundry». If I remember correctly, he uses powdered apple pectin and there's a source guide and the end of the book.

Check your library TBH and let us know what you found!


----------



## isa

Ok TBH you have a choice of:


From the French Laundry:
Yuzu jellies
Concord grape jellies


From Gaston Lenotre:
Apricot jellies
Pineapple jellies
Banana-apple jellies
Carrots jellies
Cherry jellies
Fig jellies
Strawberry jellies
Raspberry jellies
Passion fruit jellies
Melon jellies
Orange jellies
Peach jellies
Pear jellies
Apple jellies
Rhubarb jellies


From Jacques Torres:
Pâte de fruit


From Daniel Pinard:
Pineapple jellies
Orange jelllies
Grape jellies


----------



## thebighat

Wow! Ok. I have the French Laundry and none of the others, unless a very old Lenotre counts, and I don't think it has the jellies. Which Torres? Only ones I'm at all familiar with are the Dessert Circus thingies. Thanks.


----------



## isa

It's from Faites vos glaces et votre confisserie comme Lenôtre, Flammarion 1978

The Torres recipe is from the second circus book I think. 

Let me knowIf you want any of those recipes. There will be a 24 hours delay for the home made translation.


----------



## thebighat

Tried the yuzu one from French Laundry, but the hook is I don't have apple pectin, and called all over the east coast to find it and couldn't. Dean and DeLuca had it, but they were out. The jellies didn't set firm enough to cut into cubes. The pectin I used is called Pomona and it's a citrus based item. I'd really appreciate it if you could post the recipe. I can wait. thanks


----------



## kimmie

from "The Complete Book of Year-Round Small-Batch Preserving: Over 300 Delicious Recipes" by Ellie Topp and Margaret Howard (Firefly, $19.95/paperback). 

Here's what the authors say about homemade apple pectin. Combine 7 quartered tart apples (do not peel or core), 4 cups water and 2 tablespoons lemon juice in a large stainless steel or enamel saucepan. Bring to a boil over high heat, cover, reduce heat and simmer for 40 minutes, stirring occasionally. 

Strain through a coarse sieve and discard solids. Then pour liquid through a jelly bag or several layers of cheesecloth. Ladle into sterilized jars and process in canner. Makes 4 cups. 

Here are a couple of pointers from the book. 

Make apple pectin in the fall when apples are at their freshest since the pectic content of apples decreases during storage. 
The straining process is made easier if the apple mixture is first pressed through a coarse sieve to remove most of the solids and then strained through several layers of cheesecloth or a jelly bag for extra clarity.


----------



## isa

Where did you find this information Kimmie? I'd love to read more.


----------



## thebighat

I called a bunch of suppliers the other day, no luck. So I made the pate with pomona pectin, and had to recook it three times over two days to see if it would thicken enough. This morning I had to do it again and I must have fallen into a rift in the space/time continuum. I put it on the stove, had bialys in the oven, and sort of went for a walk. Went to the bathroom, wandered through the storeroom, took a couple of turkeys out of the walkin for the chef, turned on the oven, then went back to the shop to find smoke pouring out of the fruit jelly and the bialys looked like hockey pucks. The jelly was, surprisingly, still ok, so I added another whole envelope of pectin. Still it didn't come out. 
To make a long story short...when I got home I did a Yahoo search and found a nutrition product that is 100% apple pectin. so I called the earthy crunchy whole foods store where I work part time and they have it too! 12 bucks for 4 oz, but it's 100% powdered apple pectin. Someone on the board turned me on to a supplier in Chicago, and I'll bet it's a lot cheaper in a 4 lb box, or whatever they sell.


----------



## kimmie

Click here for my source

You will find more on www.google.com type "apple pectin recipes" in the search box.


----------



## isa

Thanks Kimmie, it's the book that interest me not so much the pectin.


----------



## isa

Which recipe would you like?


----------



## thebighat

I'll go for the Jacques Torres, thank you very much. BTW. after protracted telephoning, I found apple pectin from a supplier I should have known about in the Boston area. So a box is on the way.


----------



## isa

And to say there is no pectin in this recipe. Most of the other recipes do contain pectine. If you'd like more recipes just let me know.

*Pâte de fruit*

1 cup chunky applesauce
1 ½ cups apricots, peeled and pitted
2 ¼ cups sugar
1 cup raspberries (optional)

Place the applesauce, apricots and sugar in a non-reactive 2 quart heavy-bottomed saucepan over medium high heat. Mix together, then add the raspberries. The raspberries will dominate the flavour. If you want apricot-flavoured pâte de fruit, omit the raspberries. Use a hand-held immersion blender or whisk to combine all of the ingredients until smooth and homogenous. As the mixture cooks, the natural pectin in the fruit will cause the mixture to thicken. Continue to cook the mixture until it is thick, mixing constantly. To test for the correct consistency, dip a whisk in the mixture and hold it horizontally in front of you. Watch as the mixture drips off the whisk and back into the pan. If the mixture stays on the whisk beads up into small balls, like pearls, it is ready. If it drips back into the pan in thin strands, it needs to be cooked a little longer.

When the mixture is ready, pour it into a 10-inch bottomless tart mould or cake ring place on parchment paper-covered baking sheet. Let the pâte de fruit cool and set, about 3 hours at room temperature. If the pate de fruit appears slightly soft after cooling, return it to the saucepan and boil another few minutes, then cool as directed.

To unmould, run a sharp knife between the pâte de fruit and the side of the mould. Lift off the mould. At this point the pâte de fruit can be stored, well wrapped in plastic wrap and in a airtight container, for up to 4 weeks. Sprinkle the top of the pâte de fruit with a thin layer of granulated sugar and flip it over onto another sheet of parchment paper. Remove the parchment that is now on top. Sprinkle this side with more sugar. Use a wet chef's knife to cut the disk into strips and then onto squares. You will probably need to stop cutting and clean the knife after every few cuts. The pâte de fruit is very sticky and will be easier to cut with a clean knife. Roll each square completely in sugar and serve. Do not store in the refrigerator where the humidity will make the sugar melt.

Substitute an equal amount of hulled and sliced strawberries or the juice of 1 large lemon, instead of the raspberries to flavour.

Jacques Torres


----------



## thebighat

I finally tracked down the proper pectin and tartaric acid and had some spare time at work so I made some strawberry pate de fruit using a formula someone here generously emailed me, and jeez, it worked like a charm. The stuff stayed liquid enough to boil to 222 F, yet when I added the acid and the Grand Marnier, it started to set within a couple of minutes. When it cooled it had a nice translucent quality to it, tasted great, nice and melting soft, yet firm enough to slice and roll in sugar.


----------



## pete

European Imports in Chicago carries powdered apple pectin. I used to buy it from them on a regular basis. It costs about $25-30 for a one pound can. Their phone number is (773)227-0600. Give them a try.


----------



## thebighat

I called European and they said it would cost a fortune to ship me a can, which I didn't believe, so they said call Patisfrance in New Jersey, who said they couldn't sell in the Boston area and gave me a name of an outfit called Primarque, and I thought, duuuh, I've heard of them, so I called them and they sent me out a can, no credit card number no nothing, they said they'd bill and so then I tracked down tartaric acid and tried remaking the pate de fruit and it worked!


----------



## pastrychef_den

Good to hear about that thebighat...good luck..


----------



## compassrose

Is there a reason why it has to have pectin in it and have the s*** cooked out of it? Personally, I'd be tempted to go with an agar gel instead, like Japanese bean sweet recipes.

I find the texture of agar gels to be far more appealing, and far more "pate"-like, than either pectin jelly or gelatin. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## m brown

What a great end to an informative thread. 
Although I don't need to make pate de fruits at the moment, I will go back to this thread for information when the occasion arrises!
:smiles:


----------



## mochene

You can find it in health food stores, mostly in capsules, so you'll have to empty them.

Pectin is used for texture, and you cook it to reach a certain temperature and to cook out liquids to reach a certain solid content. I find that a refractometer is more accurate to temperature, especially since we use induction burners in our kitchens.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## tommybza

If your using a frozen puree with 10% sugar .the company that makes the product should have recipie formulas . there nice to have I have one for sorbet and gumies , and Mousse .I fudge them a bit but there great starting blocks.
induction burners in Chicago who do you work for?
FPS ?
Tommy


----------



## pastrymama

here is a link to the Boiron fruit puree pate de fruits chart and recipe. These recipes work very well, just take note of the sugar percent and try to use a puree that is in the same range.

http://www.boironfreres.com/uk/downl..._de_fruits.pdf


----------



## jerry i h

At work, I make pate de fruit that is very successful and shipped nationwide. This, of course, is an industrial secret and cannot tell you about (well, I can tell you that this recipe is way different from anything mentioned in this thread). However, there is a book that has a similar recipe that does work and that I have made in my and other friends kitchens:
Chocolate and Confections by Greweling.
I would quote you the recipe, but I am at home and the book is at work.
However, I do highly recommend you buy if you like to make chocolates and candies.


----------



## harpua

I've been quite successful with using a bit of apple as a base and then adding other ingredients. Add a crap ton of sugar and lemon juice, put on some gloves, roll down your coat sleeves and tie some twine around the cuffs and cook the **** out of it! 

I have some slow set pectin powder that I'm not too fond of. It creates an unpleasant texture even if I use a little.


----------



## ed buchanan

Since most commercial and retai pectins are made from apple (its the cheapest way to make it) I suggest you buy either liquid or dry CERTO brand available in most local markets.


----------



## raziel

I always use Louis Francois pectin jaune (french) in combination with puree, sugar, trimolene and glucose. I don't know if you can get LF products in the states but if you do, give me a pm and i'll get you the full recipe.


----------



## seraphbella

I know this was posted ages ago, but I was doing some research and found this thread.  It's been really helpful, but I am really hoping that I could get the formula that you mentioned.  Thank you.


----------



## seraphbella

I mean the one that bighat mentioned.


----------



## reedj

My niece brought me some Jaune Pectin from Paris.

I am wondering if you can share your recipe. I tried three from Notter's book but they don't come out too my liking.

I know this is an old post but maybe you still connect.

Regards,

James


----------



## minas6907

reedj said:


> My niece brought me some Jaune Pectin from Paris.
> 
> I am wondering if you can share your recipe. I tried three from Notter's book but they don't come out too my liking.
> 
> I know this is an old post but maybe you still connect.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> James


When you say the fruit jellies dont come out to your liking, what do you mean? Is it a texture you dont like, or are they not setting up?


----------



## reedj

I am actually in Mexico City (7,300 Feet). The first time I made strawberry PDF with Notter's recipe. I bought the pectine I used at Euro Bakery which only sell professional use products. I bought more pectine from the same source two more times. However, the results with passion fruit and raspberry were not the same. I did make the required temperature adjustments for my altitude. I used Patis France fruit purees in all my attempts. No matter what the results were not too appealing. I don't know if my altitude/temp calculations were off (but again, they worked the first time) or from all the reading I've done lately I am seeing a lot of issues with pectine. Now that I have this Jaune pectin I want to try again but if there is another recipe I can try I would like to do that in order to isolate the issue further. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## reedj

Sorry. What I mean is that it is not setting right and when I try to cut it its texture is more pasty than firm. One of the batches stayed that way even after days in the fridge.

I also should have mentioned that one of the batches was a 50/50 mix of passion fruit puree and strawberry puree. I don't know if that type of mix requires a recalculation of temperatures or added pectin. Just a thought.

Thanks very much for helping me.


----------



## homebaker99

I am a home cook who occasionally like to make some special treats. I just found this group and greatly enjoy reading this thread. I would love to get help trouble-shooting my first batch pate de fruits with apple, which did not turn out so well.

The texture was more like dense apple sauce: it has no chewiness and when I roll in sugar, it turns into puddle of liquid within minutes. Even when I added cornstarch to the sugar to dust it, it still turned to puddles, but did last a few hours longer.

I used Sure-Jell  and lemon juice as the recipe called for.  A friend told an identical story with a different recipe using different fruits. It seems like not all the recipes out there work. Reading the postings here I am wondering if tartaric acid should have been used instead of lemon juice, or perhaps the recipe didn't call for enough lemon juice.

My recipe called for the mixture to be boiled to 225 degrees but I couldn't reach that. I boiled it for 45 minutes and it was at 220 degrees. If I boiled longer, would it have reached the desired temperature? or do I need to use a thicker pot? I used a multi-ply stainless steel pot.

Would liquid pectin have made a difference?

Would tartaric acide have made a difference? 

Would all pate de fruits that are rolled in sugar eventually have the sugar turn into puddles without some special dehydration process?

Will leaving the past in room temperature for a few days first help with the sugar coating issue? 

Thank you!


----------



## rosciolit

thebighat said:


> Anybody got a good formula for this stuff that doesn't include trying to get a solid mass to an impossible temperature? I've used Michel Roux's a couple of times, but he doesn't specify what kind of pectin, and it's come out a few times, and stayed too soft a few times. I usually use this stuff called Pomona pectin which seems to be a bit stronger than Sure-gel. I just hate the idea of wasting 32 dollars worth of raspberry puree when I get it wrong.


Hello there - I have just made a very straightforward pate de fruit using a Japanese recipe with Agar powder as the jelling agent. It was really quick and the jelly was beautifully clear with just the right "firmness"

Here is the translation - I used Yuzu juice and bitter seville orange marmalade and the flavour was exceptional. The original recipe calls for "Mizuame" - a sugary syrup made from potato starch, but I used light agave syrup which worked fine. I'm sure different flavours could be used.

Ingredients

130ml water
2g powdered agar
220g white sugar
50g light agave syrup
25g Yuzu juice
25g bitter orange marmalade

extra white sugar to coat pates de fruit

Method

Place water in a saucepan and bring to a boil
Add the powdered agar and stir until dissolved
Add 220g white sugar and simmer until dissolved
Add Yuzu juice, agave syrup and orange marmalade 
Stir until dissolved

Take of the heat and pour into a cling wrap covered rectangular or square pan
Allow to cool for 20-30 minutes
Refrigerate for one hour

(The original recipe called for 50g of Yuzu citron tea - a marmalade like substance made from Yuzu in Japan and Korea - I used a mixture of yuzu juice and marmalade but either should work)

Unmold and cut the jelly into small rectangles and coat with extra white sugar

I hope this is easier than the pectin recipes!


----------



## foodpump

If you go online to Boiron, the French maker of a zillion different frozen fruit purées, you will find a zillion recipes for various pate de fruits.

All of the above call for yellow pectin, a dry granulated pectin. Tataric acid is commonly used to set the pectin, I’ve never tried lemon juice though. Boiling to temperature is important though, as higher temps mean more water evaporation, therefor a firmer consistency. Fruit fibre also plays a big role in the consistency, purees like mango, apple, raspberry have more fibre than citrus fruits, and therefor less pectin is needed.


----------

